# Tryin to be a better ME!



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

First off, I should say that I have been training for a little over 6 years now, started off with a full body routine and now am doing split, which I really love.

This is my routine, it is what I have been doin for a while, but I do change things up every other week.  Usually change the order or take a few things out and put in a few different things.

I usually do 10 reps on most things, but sometimes the last set will only be 6-8.

Monday--Bi/Tri
DB standing curl..1st set 25lbs next 3.. 30lbs
BB standing curl...55lbs all 4 sets
cable curls...40lbs all 4 sets
seated BB curls...45 lbs all 4 sets
rope pulls..60lbs 2 sets..70 lbs 2 sets
Tricep's
DB Kick Back's...15lbs all 4 sets
BB skull crushers...35lbs 2 sets, 45lbs 2-sets
Rope pull downs...50lbs 2 sets..60lbs 2 sets


Tuesday--Chest
DB press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
flys..2 sets 15lbs...2 sets 20lbs
DB pull overs..30lbs..35.lbs...40lbs..45lbs
Cable cross over...40lbs 2 sets..50lbs 2 sets
seated machine prss...35lb plates all 4 sets
Incline DB press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
I try to do reg. bench every couple weeks.

Wednesday--Legs
Squats...85lbs(including bar weight)...95lbs...115lbs..135lb All of these ATG!
Lunges...35-40lb DB..all 4 sets
Leg press...250lbs..270lbs..290..310
Standing calf raise...160lbs 15 reps..140lbs 13 reps..130lbs 13 reps...120lbs 15 reps
seated calf raise...same as standing


Thursday--Back
Lat pull down..60lbs all 4 sets(front and back)
seated cable rows...90bls..100..100..110lbs
lying T-Bar rows...45lbs all 4 sets
back extentions...body weight, 4 sets of 15
V-Bar pull down...50lbs..60lbs..70lbs..60lbs
I use this other machine...I can't remember the name but you sit and pull back the weight. I use one arm at a time. I use 45lbs..55lbs...55lbs...55lbs
Pull ups, wide grip..I am still not good at these, I get a little assistace from the machine. 4 sets 


Friday--Shoulders
Plate raises...35lbs
seated DB Press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
Upright row BB...45lbs..55lbs...65...55
Push Press...55lb...65...75...85
Lying one are raise...10lbs all 4 sets
standing side lat. raise..15lbs all 4 sets

Right now my order is...
Mon-Chest
Tues-Bi/Tri
Wed.-Legs
Thurs-shoulders
Fri-Back

I am tryin to get more size and more strength, probably by April I will start to cut.  One of my goals is to get to 155lb on ATG squat's and Improve my bench, which suck's right now...


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont want to bring you down or sound like an ass, but seems to me you are overdoing it on just about everything. For one your taking a whole day for arms, which seems pointless to me. Secondly that is way way to much volume. Post that in the training forum and see if some people can critique it, it needs some work. Other than that I will be following along. Hope you achieve all you want.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 31, 2007)

You look amazing!!!!!!  You are what I'm striving for in terms of physique.  Now if I could just eat cleaner


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont want to bring you down or sound like an ass, but seems to me you are overdoing it on just about everything. For one your taking a whole day for arms, which seems pointless to me. Secondly that is way way to much volume. Post that in the training forum and see if some people can critique it, it needs some work. Other than that I will be following along. Hope you achieve all you want.



I have had people say that, I am not sure that I am really overdoing it?  I have a Bi/Tri day because, for one I love to work my arms, but also it seems to be workin.   I have gained almost an inch and a half in my arms in about 2 years.  

I guess I don't want to get rid of "arm" day because of fear of losing what I have worked so hard for.  I am only in the gym for about an hour and a half, and part of that time I am spotting my husband, so I don't think that's to much time. I suppose there are better routines, but this one is really workin.  I have had gains in everything, the biggest in my squat.  

I guess to me if its workin, why change it...   I get bored easy and need lots to do, I am not the type of person who can go into the gym, do one or two things then go home.  The gym is my time (away from kids and stress)..   I hope I am not coming off as a know it all or anything, because I still have lot's to learn.  But for now, things are goin good.....   I do love the input and want to hear peoples opinion.....Thank you!


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> You look amazing!!!!!!  You are what I'm striving for in terms of physique.  Now if I could just eat cleaner



Thank you!......and yes, diet is a huge part of it!  Best of Luck to ya!


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I would though like to see you cut the volume. Atleast post it in the training forum and see what happens.


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would though like to see you cut the volume. Atleast post it in the training forum and see what happens.



What would you cut out?  But I am not willing to change the amount of days I go...I have to have that time...


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you would benefit more from doing workouts 3 days a week and doing cardio circuits for 2. Like I said ask around, get into the training section. Make sure P Funk comments on it and you will be set.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Had a Great Leg day yesterday, I did 4 sets of ATG squat's (which I always do) the first set was 95 for 10 reps, the second was 115 for 10 and the last two I did 135, one for 4 reps and the last for 5!  That is so good for me, I usually do my last set at 135 and for only 3 reps.

I think I am going to reach my goal of 155 sooner than I thought


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> I have had people say that


HA! I was ONE of them! 
Hiya Billie!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> HA! I was ONE of them!
> Hiya Billie!



hahaha...Yes you where!... 

   Hiya to you too!...   Where ya been?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

um...getting more...'energy' stored upon my body?
Have had a rough couple of weeks...but things are looking up...so watch out....am actually gonna get busy again...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello Sister 7, I agree w/ the volume, but I'm not a volume type of trainer, LOL!!! Anyway, if it works for you, GREAT, stick with what works, your doin Great!!! Best Wishes, and you will HIT your goals, I know it!!!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hello Sister 7, I agree w/ the volume, but I'm not a volume type of trainer, LOL!!! Anyway, if it works for you, GREAT, stick with what works, your doin Great!!! Best Wishes, and you will HIT your goals, I know it!!!



Thank you...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope all is well Sister 7!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiya Billie!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just a bit of an update...
Got to 175 on deadlift about 2 weeks ago for 3 reps, but had a bad week this week and only hit 155 for 6 reps.

Squat's are doing good, doing 2 sets of 135 after a warm up set and one set of 115.  The 135's are gettin a bit easy now, can do 7-8 reps.  Probably will hit 145 next week....My goal is 155, almost there!...   BTW...They are ATG!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey there Billie, pics look great. As far as the whole volume thing, I say if it's working for you (which it seems to be) then why change it. I think we've gone too far from overtraining to severly undertraining so we don't accidentally "overtrain". Keep up the good work!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 17, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey there Billie, pics look great. As far as the whole volume thing, I say if it's working for you (which it seems to be) then why change it. I think we've gone too far from overtraining to severly undertraining so we don't accidentally "overtrain". Keep up the good work!



Thank you!...    It is workin and I think putting things in like Push press and Steinborn lift has really given me lots more strenght and some size.  LT81 has given me some Pointers for Bench and that is really helping, I went up 10 lbs yesterday!...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2007)

That's awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok...Did legs yesterday and did my squat's, got up to 145lbs for 5 reps!...  I WILL hit my goal of 155lbs next week for sure!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I do apologize for trying to get you to change your routine, to each is own. I hope you have learned a bit, but in the end yours is yours. And best of luck on your pr's. Very nice.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do apologize for trying to get you to change your routine, to each is own. I hope you have learned a bit, but in the end yours is yours. And best of luck on your pr's. Very nice.



No need to apologize!  I like the input, and to hear other peoples opinion.  I just don't like it much when people say what I am doing doesn't work!...That just isn't so.   I have learned a lot, and hope to learn more!...   I have tried the Steinborn lift recently!...Fun..Fun!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I know I didnt say it didnt work. I was just trying to get you more bang for your buck also save some time in the meantime. I am not familiar with the Steinborn lifting.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 20, 2007)

http://keyword.netscape.com/ns/boom...emove_url=http://weightlifting.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I cant click on the link.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 20, 2007)

I put a new link, don't knwo why the other didn't work.  Just click on that new one, it has a list of a bunch of lifts, you have to scroll down a little to find the Steinborn lift.
It's really fun, I guess that is how they used to do squat's till they came up with the squat cage.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

That has some very interesting lifts on it, however be careful doing them. You know there are reasons why people dont do them anymore. But the one you are doing doesnt look so bad. Kinda a form of a side bend. Check out some saxon side bends, you may enjoy them as well.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok...Well, I need to give a BIG Thank you to LT81 for the advice on Bench.  I have now gone up 20lbs, and am starting to really like it! Thanks so much for the advice LT81!...


----------



## Billie7 (Mar 1, 2007)

I did it!...  I hit my squat goal yesterday!   The last two sets where my goal weight of 155lbs, did 3 reps then 4 reps, all the way down, full ATG squat's!  I am so happy to finanlly be at my goal, now I get to set a new goal!...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Billie!
Congrats on the lift! Glad to see you still here!
Sorry I've been MIA...working out some issues...
Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Billie7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hi Billie!
> Congrats on the lift! Glad to see you still here!
> Sorry I've been MIA...working out some issues...
> Hope you are doing great!



Thanks, I am doing pretty good.  Hope all is well for you too, sorry that you have had some issues.  I'm sure everything will get better soon.  I think I read that you where having some car trouble?  Hope that has gotten better!...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

yep-better. Oh..the car doesn't have issues...now it's my empty bank account!


----------



## Billie7 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a bit of an update...if anyone cares...

Did Deads last night and did pretty good, got 175-2 sets, 3-4 reps.  I think I might be able to do at least 185 next week.  Had a bit of a problem, did some pullups and jumped up to the bar and my legs swung and hit the back bar...Got a nasty golf ball sized lump!..Ouch!...

I probably could have done more this week, but the bar hit the bump a couple times and kinda distracted me....didn't want to make it worse.  It's better now, just a ugly bruise.


----------



## Billie7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Another update on Deads...

Last friday did 185lb's for 5 reps and did 205 for 1 rep, then rested for about 2 min. or so, then pulled 205 one more time!  I was quite happy with that, now if I can just get a few more reps this week....


----------

